# Sibelius converting to tuplet



## stevenson-again (Feb 16, 2011)

...welll actually duplet:

i have a passage (in 6 / 8 ) some of which is expressed as dotted quavers beamed together, and i have been asked to represent them as duplets:

ie 2:3. (2 quavers in the time of 3)

unfortunately the plug-in "make into tuplet" does not seem to offer this conversion. is there a way to convert and existing passage without re-inputting?

i know how to create the duplet, but i cannot figure out how to convert to a duplet. does anyone have any idea?


----------



## DouglasGibsonComposer (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi 


If I understand your question correctly it is very easy to do. Enter in the first note and then use command & 2 (on Mac, control 2 on PC) as the keyboard shortcut. Then just enter the notes. You should get what looks like the following.


Let me know if this is what you wanted. You can also show ratios (2:3) if you prefer.


Cheers

Doug

PS. Quavers ?? Just kidding. I am still baffled by the term hemi-demi-semi-quavers. I know they equal 64th notes, but wow what a name.


----------



## bryla (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe a good time to ask the question:

Why does Sibelius keep displaying those tuplets the wrong way? Your attachment should be written as quarter-note tuplets. Tuplets squeeze in - not fill out.


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 16, 2011)

it does indeed look like i am buggered. it's pretty easy to do this sort of fix in logic actually. i was even tempted to reconstruct the midi in logic and make the change then use photoscore via pdf to get it back into sibelius. but i thought it was probably going to be just as much of a faff as fiddlingly re-inputting.


----------



## windshore (Feb 16, 2011)

I've done that kind of thing in Logic before in desperation, but unless it's a really HUGE file, I'd bet you'd be able to go faster with the "Reinput-pitches" method. Sibelius is still a touch crippled with tuplets....


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 17, 2011)

i got a reply as to a possible method on the sibelius forum which i will post here as a reference:

http://www.sibeliusforum.com/forums/vie ... 2245#12245


----------



## windshore (Feb 17, 2011)

It is very frustrating that Sibelius is still so quirky about handling tuplets. That's a great fix for your situation. I wouldn't have thought it would work, because the opposite does NOT work. You can't go from the tuplet version to the dotted 8th because you can't separate notes from tuplets even though it seems that the "tuplet" should be a text item and filterable.


----------

